# Dorico playback options



## joebaggan (Dec 24, 2020)

I currently use Dorico with Noteperformer. As a notation based composer, I'm looking for realistic/expressive playback from the score without all the fuss of getting into Midi CC's. It looks like there are expression maps for using Dorico with better sounding libraries like VSL and Spitfire BBC SO, and wonder if it's worth buying into some of those. Certainly VSL and Spitfire are going to have better samples than NP, but I know NP uses "look ahead" tech to create more natural/realistic, less robotic playback. I'm not clear what that secret sauce is, but wondering what others think who have compared NP playback with higher end library playback from Dorico?


----------



## Woodie1972 (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm only able to answer your question for the part about other sample libraries.

I use several libraries like VSL, Aaron Venture woodwinds and brass, True Strike, Cinesamples percussion, Chris Hein and others.
Using keyswitches, either pre-programmed like the brands you mention as well as your custom built, will give you a lot of control and will make your mock-ups sound better than with Noteperformer. I have no experience using NP myself, but I've heard enough examples to know that however NP does a pretty good job, but it won't beat a carefully created mock-up with high quality sample libraries. The great plus for NP is that you don't have to worry that much, where you have to tweak more yourself with the libraries.
On the other hand, once your expression maps work good and your score has the appropriate information with articulations and dynamics and so on, you've overcome most of the problems.
Sample modeled libraries like Audio modeling, Sample modeling and Aaron Venture have a big plus that they don't need keyswitching; they perfectly respond to the information in the score, but sometimes at the cost of sound, which is found a bit thinner by users. Other libraries do need keyswitches to respond to this info correctly, but may sound better out of the box.
For Dorico I somehow prefer the modeled libraries more, in Cubase I tend to use the traditional libraries, using keyswitches. Why? I keep asking that myself, but it's the way I work best (at least for now).


----------



## Leigh (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm using VSL's Sychronized Special Edition and recent expression maps with Dorico and I am very happy with it. I'm not going for total realism but for something good enough for a demo to land an eventual live performance.

Occasionally I have to tweak a dynamic or decrescendo using the lanes in Play mode, but mostly I am happy with the playback. I do all mixing in VEPro.

**Leigh


----------



## Rob (Dec 24, 2020)

I use a mixed setup in Dorico, NP as well as several Vsti hosted in VE Pro... my system is weak so I have four orchestral section templates that I bounce one at a time, winds, percussion, strings and voices. And some of the NP instruments always end up in the final audio render. They are so reliable, always true to the score... anyway, what I use the most are VSL woods and percussions, Spitfire StS, Cinebrass, then for piano and harps it varies. Voices, VSL soloists and EW choirs.
I must say though, when I need something really good I export the xml or midi and load it into Cubase, where if needed I can take care of all inflections, phrasing, dynamics etc.


----------



## Bollen (Dec 25, 2020)

I would say the answer is incomparable, but you have to adapt the playback manually! If you use expression maps your playback will be as robotic, if not more, as NP.


----------

